# What's the secret to a 5-iron



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I can hit the ball fairly well from 6 on up. I have a 3 and 4 hybrid that I can also get off and am still learning. But I cannot hit a 5 iron for the life of me.

Seems to roll up every time. I can't get any loft and can't feel the sweet spot ever.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I have never had a problem with it. I have noticed if you dont take out a divot your shot usually turns out pretty bad


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

There is no secret, treat it as you would any other iron.

You will find that most of the problem you are having with this club is between your ears.

Just make sure that the longer the iron, the further forward the ball is in your stance.


----------



## Lead Tape (Apr 16, 2007)

GlennM said:


> I can hit the ball fairly well from 6 on up. I have a 3 and 4 hybrid that I can also get off and am still learning. But I cannot hit a 5 iron for the life of me.
> 
> Seems to roll up every time. I can't get any loft and can't feel the sweet spot ever.



And you haven't thought about getting a 5-iron hybrid because......??


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Try a more sweeping swing, instead of descending, and put it farther forward in your stance. You DO want to take a dvot, with the 5.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Some people have a point at which their posture is changed enough, due to the length of the club, that it simply throws their swing out of whack. Time to see your pro...


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Some people have a point at which their posture is changed enough, due to the length of the club, that it simply throws their swing out of whack. Time to see your pro...


I Second the motion.
If you can't hit properly your 5 iron, better look or consult a Golf Pro.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If your 6 is fine and your 5 is horrible, then yeah, it's in your head. If the 6 is a little iffy too, then that's a whole different set of problems, and it's your swing that needs tweaking.


----------



## golfthing (May 7, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Some people have a point at which their posture is changed enough, due to the length of the club, that it simply throws their swing out of whack. Time to see your pro...


The posture (i.e. tilt of the spine) shouldn't change a great deal as the club's lie angle changes with each club to accommodate the extra length in the shaft.

My advice to you would be to position the ball about 3/4 way forward in your stance and, contrary to what 300Yards has said, think about coming down fairly steep into the back of the ball - try to make clean contact with the back of the ball first. The descending blow will create more backspin which will help to get the ball airborne more easily. It also makes for 'crisper' ball striking.

Also, do some trial and error with the width of your stance. I find that some people have a stance that is a bit wide and therefore restrictive in allowing freedom in the hips and a good transfer of weight. It's not en exact science but is worth considering.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, the problem was in my head. 7 weeks now into golf and I'm hitting fairly well thanks to the local Pro who I'm taking lessons from.

I've stayed away from 3-wood and Driver because it was a disaster but yesterday I slowed down my swing with the 3-wood and hit it straight about 150 yards easily and just getting used to it. After three hits of swinging easy I speed it up and get some fairly good distance with it and straight! All I did was 3 easy 150 yarders follwed by a faster swing stroke on the fourth and it has helped big time. 

Next up, Driver.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A buddy of mine has been lurking at this forum without joining. He saw this thread and had an interesting idea...

Basically, he figures 5 irons and 6 irons have an identity crisis. They aren't long irons, so they have no glamour. They aren't short irons, so they aren't the workers. They are middle irons... ??? With no identity to speak of. Thus, they need love to convince them to perform their best.

Yes, I have weird friends.


----------

